# pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ppmmpppffmpmmpp, pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm ppffmfmmppmfmffé mpmmpp mmpmmmpmfmmmffmmpppff!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

fmpfmf fmpmpp pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp mmmpmfpmfmpppff ppmppfppp mfmmmmpffçppfppp, pfmppffmfpff mmfmpppmfmmm fmpfmf mpmmppfpmpffmmmfmm ppmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmffpf "ppmmmmpppmfmmpp ppmppfmff, mmpppfmfffmm ppmppfmff" mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp mmpmffmmppmfmpp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmpp fmmmmmmffpppfmpmpp Mmmpmfmffmmfmpp fmpmpp pfmmmmpffmpmppfppppppmpp !


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

mpméfmmppfpmfé pmmmpp mmfmfpmpppffmmfmfpmpp fmfppp mmfmfpmmmfmp fmmppffmfpffmffmmmpppfmp ppmppfpppfmmmppmffmfmpppmppfmfpff, mmmfmfpffmffmppffp-fpmppffmffmm pmfmmm mfmmpppppfmpmffpmfpmfmppfmmfmmmpp mpmmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffpmmffpff fmfppp fmpmfpé?


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff mmm mpmmpp mfmpffmmmpppmpmfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm pfmppféfmmmffmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmpppfppp mpmppfppmmmmmffpppmpp mpmmpp pfmpffémpmmffpmfmppmmffmpmffppfppp


----------



## le terrible (23 Mai 2002)

Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

pmm'mmmmffppmmpp pmfmmm mmpmppmmmfmffmpé mpmmpp pmf'mffmfmpppppfpffmmmpppmmfmpp, çmmm pffmpppppmpm pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm mffpppfmpépmfpmfmffmfmmpppppfmpfmm


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

Mppfmp ppmppfmff, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pppmmmppp ppmmmmmfffmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfppfmff mmfmmm mmmpmfppfpfffmm!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

pfmmmmfmm mfmpffmmmfpmmpp, fmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf mppfmm pmfà, mmf'mppfmmfmp pmfmpp pfmpffmffpppmmfmffpfmmmmpmf.
mmfmpp pfpfmfmff mmfppfppmpfmfmpmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm ppmmppppmmmppffmppfmm mpfmmmfmmfmmmpp mfpppfppppppmppfmfpff à mmfmppfmpfmpmpp pfféfmmfmfpffmppmmffmpmffppfppp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

Ppmppfmff, pfpmpm pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm fpmppfmffpff pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff, mmf'mppfmmfmp mmfmfpppfmmfppfpmfmmmfmp mmfmfpmmmfmfmpm mppfmp mmpmppmffmfmpppmppfmp !!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

pmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpefppmfepmfpmf pmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfp mfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemf pemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpe et si je devais zen dirempf unpfm peufpusmmmp :
pfmpeNONNONETNON !!!

*[!][désolé, j'édite je n'ai pas un écran 22", de surcroit ton traducteur doit être en panne, je n'ai rien compris! alèm][!]*

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Xav']


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le terrible:
*Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*C'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU N'AS PAS DE TRADUCTEUR ET QUE TU NE COMPRENDS RIEN QU'IL FAUT CRACHER DESSUS!*


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mmpppffmfmpfmpfmff?


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

mppfmp ppmmppfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm mpmmpp pfmppfpffmmf pfmmmmpppéfmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmmmpppmpm?


----------



## bateman (24 Mai 2002)

Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du *mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).*


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*hé bien, cherchez ailleurs*





 car nous avons une vraie discussion et nous nous permettons même certaines choses puisque la majorité ne peut nous comprendre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, sous 9 c'est galère tandis que sous X c'est même répertorié sur Versiontracker!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## benjamin (24 Mai 2002)

Et cela marche même sur mon PC, au travail (oh, l'hérétique).

mpmèfmm pfpfmfmpp pmf'ppfppp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm, ppfppp fmm'épppmpppfffpmmpp. fpmppfmffpmfà pfpfmfmpppmfpfpfmfmpp mmfmfpppffmmmpp à ppmémpmmfffmpmpppff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mppfmp mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmppfpppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm ?


----------



## bateman (24 Mai 2002)

je trouve pas...

mmfppfpppmpf sur version tracker et rien trouvé..........


une astuce?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

Mmmpmfèppm, fmpfmf pfmmppfmffpf pfféémpmmfffmpmpppff pmfmpp ppmmppfmmfmmmmmmfmmpp mpmmpp Ppmmmmpppppfppp?? Pfmmmmpffmmfmpppfpfmfmpp pfmppffmfpff fmfppp 15 pfmppffmfmmfmpp, mmf'mppfmmfmp mpppppmmfppfpffmpp fmppffppfpfm mfmpffmmmpppmpm


----------



## benjamin (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*
une astuce?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut chercher du côté d'un personnage qui parle comme cela, que nous connaissons tous (même moi, c'est dire), et qui trône même près d'un nouveau serveur de Macgeneration


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*une astuce?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non...

Mmfmfpmmmmmffmfppp fmmmmm ppmmpppffmpmmpp, mppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm fmmmpppffppfpppfmp mmpmffmppppp mfmmmmpffmpméfmm!!

mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2002)

*Traduction*


----------



## bateman (24 Mai 2002)

recherche par créateur de softs pas dispo sur version tracker!!

argh.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sylko:
*Traduction*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mmfmmm fmppffmmmmpmfmfmfffmp pmfmpp Pmpmppppppppffm mmfmpp pmfmffmppppp??


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*recherche par créateur de softs pas dispo sur version tracker!!

argh.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmm... Fmppffppffmffpmmpppffmmm fmp ffm, fmppffppffmffpmmpppffmmm fmp ffm pfmmmmfmm?? mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Je pense pouvoir traduire le premier post de ce thread, Alèm et Zara dites-moi si je me trompe :
"D'une part Hegel envisage la démystification circonstancielle de la contemporanéité, d'autre part il en particularise la démystification générative en tant que concept irrationnel de la connaissance.
Par ailleurs, il envisage l'expression métaphysique de la contemporanéité, et on peut reprocher à Nietzsche son mesmerisme universel, contrastons néanmoins cette affirmation : s'il réfute la relation entre géométrie et kantisme, c'est également parce qu'il en conteste la réalité circonstancielle dans sa conceptualisation tout en essayant de supposer le positivisme.
Par le même raisonnement, on ne saurait écarter de cette étude l'impulsion cartésienne de la géométrie et c'est le fait même que Kierkegaard examine l'expression spéculative de la contemporanéité qui nous permet de rejeter l'hypothèse qu'il en particularise l'expression post-initiatique en tant que concept rationnel de la connaissance."

Personnellement, j'émettrais des réserves ! Voulez-vous une traduction des posts suivants ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Personnellement, j'émettrais des réserves ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi pas!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Voulez-vous une traduction des posts suivants ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, ça aiderait ceux qui ont pas trouvé le traducteur!!


----------



## bateman (24 Mai 2002)

celui qui me file traducteur de *mmfppfpppmpf* je lui apprends à installer _Final Cut Pro 3._

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Des discussions qui s'ensuivirent, on peut mettre en exergue l'intervention d'Alèm, dont l'expérience de modérateur saute immédiatement aux yeux, bien que son post soit légèrement teinté de moquerie (j'en pouffe encore) :
"Cela nous permet d'envisager qu'on pourrait mettre en doute Bergson dans son analyse synthétique du substantialisme pour le considérer selon la continuité synthétique.
Finalement, l'expression kantienne de la liberté est à rapprocher d'une intuition synthétique du matérialisme. C'est avec une argumentation identique qu'on peut reprocher à Nietzsche son postmodernisme subsémiotique, et cette problématique illustre un indéterminisme substantialiste en tant que concept empirique de la connaissance."

Moquerie qui n'a pas échappé à tout le monde, il a d'ailleurs fort justement été répondu :
"Comment peut-on comprendre la liberté dans une perspective leibnizienne ? On ne saurait ignorer l'influence de Bergson sur le globalisme universel, pourtant, il est indubitable qu'il restructure le terminisme de l'Homme. Il convient de souligner qu'il en examine l'expression phénoménologique en tant que concept négativiste de la connaissance alors même qu'il désire prendre en considération la raison minimaliste. Alors avec lui, je le dis tout net :
NON NON ET NON !"

On n'en attendait pas moins !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*On n'en attendait pas moins !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certe!! Et bravo à toi, quelle transcription parfaite!! Tu as très bien rendu le contexte!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Je te remercie Yann, voici d'ailleurs un petit cadeau pour toi :
http://www.charabia.net/generation/index.php?voir=affiche&gen=1&mode= 

Ca va en décevoir plus d'un sur mes aptitudes philosophiques


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

lol!! Génial!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Mai 2002)

ppfppp mppppp pfmmppfmffmp pfmpmffmffmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmpppff fmppffmmmppppfpfmfmffpmfpmfmpp, fmpppffmffmp çmmm ppmmpp fmmmppppmmmppmfmpp mmpmffmppppp pppmmmfpmpffmmmpppfmp


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

Mmpmppppp mmmpmfppfpfffmm, mmfmfpmmmpfmmppmmmfmf mpfppffmf?? Mpfmmmfmffmp pfmmmmfmm mpfmmmmffpffmpp pmfmmm fmpêfmpmpp!! mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmpp mppfmp mpppppmmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmpp mmmfmffmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf fpmmppfmffpf, mpfmmmfmffmp mmpmffmppppp pfpfmf'mffpmffmm fmmmpp mpmémpfmpppppmpmmpppppfmp, pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Mai 2002)

Mmfmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmfpppmpp mfmfmfmpppffpffmpp, ppmmmmmfffmm pmmmpp fmppffppffmffpmmpp mpmppfppmppmmmmmfmmppmmmmmppmfmpp pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp fmmmpp fmmppfmfffmp mpmmfffmmfmmppfpmffmfmpp fmmmff pffmmmpfmmffmpmmppppmmpppppfmp


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Je te remercie Yann, voici d'ailleurs un petit cadeau pour toi :
http://www.charabia.net/generation/index.php?voir=affiche&gen=1&mode= 

Ca va en décevoir plus d'un sur mes aptitudes philosophiques   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et merde moi qui croyait que tout ce grotesque était de toi je me disais, il est très fort inventer autant de conneries!  franchement Franck, j'espère que tu as bien ri en parlant du mesmérisme de Nietzsche*!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*j'ai effectivement bien ri en la lisant celle-là!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*celui qui me file traducteur de mmfppfpppmpf je lui apprends à installer Final Cut Pro 3.

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par bateman]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>















  Excellent !!!


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

mppppmmmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfpppfmm pmfmppfmm! mmmmfp çmmm mffpffmmm, çmmm mffpffmmm , çmmm mffpffmmm pmfmppfmm mpmémmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppéfmm à pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mmmmfp çmmm mffpffmmm, çmmm mffpffmmm, çmmm mffpffmmm, pmfmppfmm mpmémmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppéfmm ppfppp pmfmppfmm mmmfmfpffmmm!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

Pppppfppp pppppfppp, Mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff, pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffmpppffmffmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mpmmfffmmppffmffmpmpp, fmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmpp mpmmppfmffpf pfmmpppfffmmppfppppppmppfmm pfmmmmpffpmfmpppffppfpppfmm fmpppffmfpmmppffmfpfffmm mmfppfppmppmmpp mmfmmm... Mppfmp fpmfmf mmfppfppmppmmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmpfffmpmff, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm pfmpffmppfmp mpm'mppfmppffmpp mpfmffpppmff, fmp'mppppp mpfmmmmfffmp pfmmmmfmm!!


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2002)

ppmmmmmmfpmpmffmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff mmfmfpmppffp pmfmppfmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmfffmmfmpmppfmm ! mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppppfpppfmp mppppp mmfppfmppfmfpff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fm


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

mmpmmmpppmpmmpp mpm'mpppppmmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppéfmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmffppfppppppmfffmmfmpmppfmm!


----------



## legritch (24 Mai 2002)

Mpmmfffmpmppfmm, pmmmpp pfmmppfmffpf pmfmppfmfpff mpmmffpffmpp mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp pfpfmf'ppfppp mpfmmmmfffmp mfpmppmffppp? Mpmmfffmpmppfmm?


----------



## mtra (24 Mai 2002)

promis un jour on fait l'historique des posts d'alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mffffp fmmmp ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gritche:
*Mpmmfffmpmppfmm, pmmmpp pfmmppfmffpf pmfmppfmfpff mpmmffpffmpp mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp pfpfmf'ppfppp mpfmmmmfffmp mfpmppmffppp? Mpmmfffmpmppfmm?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ppffmfmmmmfffmm, mpm'mmmmmfmmfppfpffmpm, fpmmmmfmm ffm.... Mfpmppfmffmffmffmffmffmffmf... PppPpfPpp!! Mmfppfppmppmmpp mpmmffpffmmmmfffmp pmf'mmmfmffmppffmpp, PppPpfPpp, PppPpfPpp mppfmp PppPpfPpp!! Pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp pppppffmffmm mpmmmmpppfmm pppppffmppffmpp fmmmppmmffmpmpp fmppffmmmppppfpfmfmffpmfpmfppffmmfmmmpp!!


----------



## legritch (24 Mai 2002)

Mmpppfppp çmmm fpmmmm! Ppfpmp! Pmmmpp fpmppffmffmm pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpffpppmpppff à fpmppffmm mpfmpppffppmmppfmpfmfpffmppfmm-émmfpmfmmmmffpff, fpmppffmm mmmpfmpffèfmm-fmmpmpmff, mppfmp fpmppffmm ppmppffmfmpfpmfmppfmm, pmmmpp pppmpp fpmppffmffmm mpmépffmmmpppmfmmpppffmmmmff pfmpmffmffmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Pfm.Fmm. : pmmmpp pppmpp fpmppfmfffmm pffmffmppppp mpmmpp fmppffèfmm mppfpfmmfmfffmpmmmpppfmp pmfà-mpmmppmpmmmmpppfmm, fmmmff mmmfmf ppmppfmffpppfmm mffpmf ffm mmmfpmmmmmfffmp mpmfmf pmfmmmfmpmppfpf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :Mpm


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Faites pas gaffe
Y'z'ont encore trop bu


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*Faites pas gaffe
Y'z'ont encore trop bu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm mmpppfmffpffmpp pfmpmffmffmm fmmppffmffpmmpppppfmp mpmmpp pmfmmm pmpmffpmfpmpmppppppppffm ppmppfmmmmfp!


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2002)

fmfppp pfmmppfmpmfffmp mmpmmmpff fmmfmfmfffmmfmmmpp fmmffmppmpfmmmmfmpmfpmffpfpfmfmpp :Mpm : http://satwww.epfl.ch/titan/jour/bar/bieres/pressions/kilkenny.html


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Mais tout le monde est fou ici ! 






Mmmpmfpmfmppffp fpmmmm, pmmmpp mpmppfppppppmpp pmfmpp fmmmppmmfpffmppfmp :
pppmmmppmmppfmmfmfpfmpfmpffmppfmmfmmmppmpm.mmfppfppm/pmpmppppppppffm

vous pourrez pas dire qu'on vous l'a pas dit hein ?!


















[24 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*Mais tout le monde est fou ici ! 

Mmmpmfpmfmppffp fpmmmm, pmmmpp mpmppfppppppmpp pmfmpp fmmmppmmfpffmppfmp :
pppmmmppmmppfmmfmfpfmpfmpffmppfmmfmmmppmpm.mmfppfppm/pmpmppppppppffm
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fmmmmmmpmmffpfpfmfmpp !


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

mmm pfmppfmppfmmmffmmm mpp mmm mmfppfppmmppmpmmffmmm mpmmpp mpmmppfmffmm mmfppfppmppmmpp ppfppp mpmmfffmp mppppp pfmppfpfffmpfmfmfmmmmmfffmm!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*Mmmpmfpmfmppffp fpmmmm, pmmmpp mpmppfppppppmpp pmfmpp fmmmppmmfpffmppfmp :
pppmmmppmmppfmmfmfpfmpfmpffmppfmmfmmmppmpm.mmfppfppm/pmpmppppppppffm*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MmmPffPffPffMfmMfmMfmMfmMfpMfpMfp!! Fpmmpppppmpmfmf!!


----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

n'empêche qu'ils peuvent trouver la solution avec ça

suffit d'être un poil malin


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*n'empêche qu'ils peuvent trouver la solution avec ça

suffit d'être un poil malin







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... C'est sûr, sauf s'ils en boivent trop... D'la bier!!


Aller, barman, reserts moi donc un verre!!


----------



## bateman (27 Mai 2002)

yarg


----------



## iBen (27 Mai 2002)

glou glou glouuuuoooouuuuouuuouououououo
mmmmpppffemmpppm

glou glou glou glou ....arf


----------



## Blob (27 Mai 2002)

Mmmfmf mpmémmpfmffmp mppppp fpmppffmffmm fpmppfffmmmmpppfmp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmpppff mmfppfppmppmmpp mmfmmm pmmmpp ppmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mpmmfffmm ppfpmp pmfmppfmm pfmpmffmffmm mmfppffmfpfffmpmppfmm fmmppfpppfmp pmfmppfmm ppmmppmffpmfpmfmppfmfpfffmm. Mffpmffmm mpmmppfpmpffmmmmffmpppppfmp mmmpffpffmppfmpmpppff... Ppmmmmmfffmm pmfmmm ppmmmmmffpppfmpmpppppmmmpppfmp pmmmpp ppmmpp mpmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp fmfpppmpp fpmpffmmmmffmpp pffmpppmfmffmfmmffppfppp. Mff'ppm mffppmpfmpffmppfmmfmmmppmpm.
mmpmmmpppmpmmpp mpfppffmf ffpmmmfpmmppffp pfpfmfmpp mmfmmm mmm mpfppffmffmppffmpp?


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

pmfmmm fmmppfpmffmffmpmffppfppp mppfmmfmp mmmmffpmfpmfmppfmfpfffmm!









pmmmpp pppmpp fmmfmfmfffmm ppmêppmmpp pfmmmmfmm fmmfmfpff pfpfmf'mffpmffmm fmppffppffmffpmmpppppfmp ppmêppmmpp mmmfpmmppmmf çmmm!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Merci alèm !
et rien de plus parce que j'ai de la lecture en retard !


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

Mmmpmfèppm fmpfmf mmmfmfpffmmmfmm Mpfmffpppmmmpmf Mmffmffmp Pfmpffppf 3 MpfPff pfmppffmfpff pmf'ppffmm 10 mffpppfmmfmpmmmpmfpmfé mmfmfpmppffp fmpppfmff fmppffèfmm mmpmffmpppppfmpôfmp!!


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

pmmmpp pmf'mmmmff mpmépmmmmm!


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

mmfpffmmmpfmfmfpmfmpp!


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*mmfpffmmmpfmfmfpmfmpp!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mfpmmmmfpmmm!


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

mfpé ppffmfmff...

pmmmpp ppmmpp pffmmmpfmpfmmpppmfpmfmpp pmfmppfmm émmfmfpmmmpppmfmmppfmm fmmfmfpff pmf'mffpffpmp mppfmp fmpfmf ppm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm pmf'mmmmffpff mmmfmf mmfppffmfpffmmmpppfmp..

mmfpffmmmpfmfmfpmfmpp pfffmfpmfmppfmm.

pmmmpp pfmmpppppfmmmmmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf mmmfmfpffmmmmfffmm mpmépfmmmmfmmfmmé pmfmppfmm 6000 pfmppffmmfmpfmm mpmfmfpffmmmpppfmp mmfmpp FppMpp, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mpméçfmf.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Mmpmmmmfp çmmm mmmpmfppfpfffmm !! pmmmpp fpmmffmpppppfmm mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp !!


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*mfpé ppffmfmff...

pmmmpp ppmmpp pffmmmpfmpfmmpppmfpmfmpp pmfmppfmm émmfmfpmmmpppmfmmppfmm fmmfmfpff pmf'mffpffpmp mppfmp fmpfmf ppm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm pmf'mmmmffpff mmmfmf mmfppffmfpffmmmpppfmp..

mmfpffmmmpfmfmfpmfmpp pfffmfpmfmppfmm.

pmmmpp pfmmpppppfmmmmmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf mmmfmfpffmmmmfffmm mpmépfmmmmfmmfmmé pmfmppfmm 6000 pfmppffmmfmpfmm mpmfmfpffmmmpppfmp mmfmpp FppMpp, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mpméçfmf.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pmm'éfmpmmmmfffmm mmpmffmppppp mmmmmfmmfppfppmpfmmmmmfmpppé mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm mmpmmmpfffmm mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmmfffmpmmmpmfmpp mpmmppfmm mmmpfffmpmfffmmfmpmppfmm!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ppmmmmmfffmm pmmmpp ppmmpp pffmpppfmpffmpppppmpmfmm mppppp ppmmmmmffppp pmfà!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

Ppfppp mppppp mpmppffmffmpmpp pfmmmmfmm Mmmpmfmppppm...


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Ppfppp mppppp mpmppffmffmpmpp pfmmmmfmm Mmmpmfmppppm...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fmfppp mpmmpp ppmmppfmm mmfmfpmmmpppfmmppfpppfmm pfmfmfppppmpfmm pfmpffémpfépfféfmm mmfppfppmppmmpppppçmmmmfffmp pfmmmmpff "Mmmmfp pmf'mmmppmppffmfpff, fmpppffmfpmmppffmfpfffmm pmf'mmmppmppffmfpff"

mppfmp fmmmpp mpfmffpppmfffmmfmmmmmmfffmp pfmmmmpff mpmmppfmffpf mmfppffmfpfmfmm mpmmpp Pmfümfmmpppff (pmfmpp mpmmfffmmpfpfmfmpp éfmpmmmmfffmp pmfmmm mmpmmmpppmpmmpp ppfpffmffmfmmffpppmmmpmfmpp mpm'fmfppp mpfmffpmfppm pfmfmfppppmp pppppfmffpff ppmmmmmfffmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmp!)






*mpmppfpppmmf pmmmpp pfmfmfmfffmm ppmmpp pffmppppmmppfmpfmppffmpp à pfmppffmmfmpmpppff mffmmfmff mmfppfppmppmmpp fmfppp pfmmfffmpmff mpfppffmf!*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

fmmfmfpfmmpppff pmfppfpmf !! Pmmmpp fmpmpp mmfppfpppfmmmppmffpmfpmfmpp (mpppppfmppffmpp pppppffmffmm) pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmêppmmpp pmfmpp mpmémmpfmffmp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmfpmmmpppfmmppfppp à pmfmmm mpfmffppp!! Mppppppmmppfffm!!


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*fmmfmfpfmmpppff pmfppfpmf !! Pmmmpp fmpmpp mmfppfpppfmmmppmffpmfpmfmpp (mpppppfmppffmpp pppppffmffmm) pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmêppmmpp pmfmpp mpmémmpfmffmp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmfpmmmpppfmmppfppp à pmfmmm mpfmffppp!! Mppppppmmppfffm!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_mpfpffppfppm fmpmfpmpp mffmmfmpp mmmmfmmpp fmpppf fmpmfpmpp mpmppfpmfmpp mmmmfmmpp, fmpmfpmpppffmpp fmmppfppmmppfmpmfpmffpppmfm mff mfpmmmfpmmpp pmmfmffmmfmp mpmmfffmmmmfppffpmmpppffmppmpm_

ppffmf mmmpmfppfpfffmm 

_mmmfmm Mmmpppfmpmfpppfpppffm fmmmmmmffmpm fmpppf Mmfpmfmppppfpfmmmmfmppffmmm mmmfmm ppfpfmmpppppmppmpm mmm mmfpffmmmfmpmpp ppfmpf mmmpmfmpp? _





fmpfmf mppfmm fmfppp pfmmppfmf pmmmppfmfpppmpp pfmppffmfpff ppm'mmmpfmpfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpffppfpmfmppfmm mpmmppfmm fmmppmmfffmpmfpfmm pfpfmfmpp pmmmpp mmfppfppppppmmmmfffmm pfmmmmpff mmfppfmppfmfpff!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

PmmFF les sujets passent a l'allure grand pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

pmemfmfmemfmemfmpfpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpofpof

donc :
 NON ET NON ET NON pof !


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

toujours pas de traducteur manon?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

Ppffmfpmfmmm!! Pmm'ppffmmmpppffmmmmfffmm pfmmmmfmm pfmpfféfmpmpppppmpmpffmpp çmmm!! Pppppfppp, pppppfppp mppfmp pppppfppp, mmfppfppmppmmpp "mpppmfpmfmpp" pmfmpp mpmmfffmp fmmmff mmpmffmppppp mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

double post..

[27 mai 2002 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*celui qui me file traducteur de mmfppfpppmpf je lui apprends à installer Final Cut Pro 3.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


c'était pas une blague!


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mfpmppfmfpffmppfmffpf mpmmpp fpmppfmffpff pfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmpmppfmm pmfmppfmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmfffmmfmpmppfmm mpfpffmmmpppmmfppfpfmmfpppfpppmppfmm ppfpppfmp pffépfmppfpppmpmfmffmm pfmpfféfmmmpppppfmp à pmfmmm pfmmpppmfpmfmpp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mpppppfpmmmmmfpmfffmmfmmmpp pmfmpp fppmppmmp mmfppfppmppmmpp fmfpppmpp ppmmffmmfppffmmmpp fmmfmfpff fmfppp pfmmffmppmpm !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pmfmpp pfmpffmppppmmffmpppff pfpfmfmff fmppffppffmffpmmpp fmfppp mpfppfpfffmfppm mpmémmpmffpmfmpp à mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfpppmpppff pfmpfféfpmmffmpppppfmp fmmmppfmm pfmmppfmpmfffmm mmfmmmppmmmmpffmmmmpmmppfmm mffmmfmff

mmpppfppppppmpp mmfmfpmmmpppmmfmpp mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmppfmm !!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Mmpppfppp pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmf'ppfppp pppmpp pfmmppfmffmp pfmmmmfmm fpmppffmffmm pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmppffp mpmmppfmffpf fmmmppmmfppfpppmpmmppfmm fmmmmmpppfmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmppfmm mpmmfffmmmmffmffmmfmmmffppfpppfmm fmpppffmfpffpppmpppppfmp mmmfmf mfmpffmmmpppmpm ppp'mffppmpfmppfpfffmpmpp pfpfmfppfmff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmmpmfppfpfffmm, pmfmppfmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfpppfmm, mffpmf mpfmmmfmffmp fmmmpp pffmpppfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpfmmmmmfmpp à pmf'mpppppfpmmmmmfpmfffmmfmmmppfmfpff PfmMmf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mmmpmfpmfmpppff ! mpmfmf pppmpppffmpf


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

Mpfpffppfppm fmpmfpmpp mffmmfmpp-mmmmfmmpp fmpppf fmpmfpmpp mpmppfpmfmpp-mmmmfmmpp 
Fmpmfpmpppffmpp mfffmm mmpfmffmp ppfpppmpp mmfppfpppmmfmpppffppp 
Mff mfpmmmfpmmpp pmmfmffmmfmp mpmmfffmmmmfppffpmmpppffmppmpm :

Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp 
Ppffmpmfpmpppff mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm


Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp 
Ppffmpmfpmpppff mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm


Mmmfmm Mmmpppfmpmfpppfpppffm fmmmmmmffmpm fmpppf Mmfpmfmppppfpfmmmmfmppffmmm 
Mmmfmm mfpmpp ppfpfmmpppppmppmpm mmm mmfpffmmmfmpmpp ppfmpf mmmpmfmpp : 


Ppfmfp, Mff fmmmmmffm : 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp 
Ppffmpmfpmpppff mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 


Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp ppffmpmfpmpppfffmm 
Fmmppfppmmpp mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm mmmpffmpp mmpmffmfmmfmmpppff fmpmfpmmmppp 
Ppffmpmfpmpppff mfmmffpffpmf'fmm ppmppffmpmfpmpppfffmm


Fmmmpppppmpm ppmmpp fmpmfpmpp pfmmffpmfpmfppffpp ... 
Fmpmfpmpp ppfpppmpp fmpmfpmmmfmp ffmppffmf mpmpffmppmmmppm ppfppp ... 
Fmmmpppppmpm ppmmpp fmpmfpmpp pfmmffpmfpmfppffpp ... 
Fmpmfpmpp ppfpppmpp fmpmfpmmmfmp ffmppffmf mpmpffmppmmmppm ppfppp ... 
Mmmpppmpm Mff'pmfpmf fmmmpppppmpm ffmppffmf ppmmffpppmpp


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

mmf'mppfmmfmp mmpmffmppppp fmpfmf fmmmmmmfffmm pffmppmmfppfpfmmffmpppff mpmmppfmm pfmmmmpffppfpmfmppfmm ! mppfmp pfmmmmpfffmp çmmm, fmpfmf mmmfmm fmfpppmpp mmmfmffmppffmpp mmmmmffmpmfffpmmfffmpé mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmmm fpmmffmpp ?


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

pmmmpp pfmppffmmfmpmpp fmmfmfpff ppmmmmmmfmfmé..

mmmmfmpffmppfmmfmmmffmpf pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff?


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*pmmmpp pfmppffmmfmpmpp fmmfmfpff ppmmmmmmfmfmé..

mmmmfmpffmppfmmfmmmffmpf pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fpmmff mffpmf ppp'mmm pfmmmmfmm mppfmf fmmppfppp fmpmfpé mpmfmf ppmmmmfmpmffppp, pmfmpp pmfppfmffpff mmm fmpppffmffmp pfmpffmfffmm mpmmmmpppfmm pmf'ppfpffmppmffpmfpmfmpp!!!


----------



## bateman (28 Mai 2002)

ffmmmmpmfmmm


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mmmmfmpffmppfmmfmmmffmpf, mffpmf pppmpp fpmppfmfffmp pfmmmmfmm pmf'mffpppfmpépffêfmp pfpfmfmpp pfmmppfmffmp mmmfpmppfmffpff pmfmpp mpfmmmmfffmp mpm'émmfpffmffpffmpp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpffppfpmfmppfmm mpm'fmfpppmpp mmfmfpmmmpppfmmppfppp mpmmmmpppfmm mmfmpp fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm ???

mpmmpp pfmpmffmffmm pmmmpp pfmmpppppfmmmpp pfpfmfmpp fmmmff mmfmpppmfmmm mmmfpmmmmmfffmp éfmpé pfmppffmmfmpé fmmmmmpppfmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfpppfmm, ppfppp mmmfmfpffmmmmfffmp mffpppmmfmpppppmpmmffé fmmppfppp mppfpfpfmémpmmfffmpmppfmfpff...

Mpmppfpppmmf fmmmff fpmppffmppffmpp fmppfffmfmmf mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pfmppffmmfmpmpppff pfmppffmfpff pfmppffmmfmpmpppff, mffpmf fmmfmfmpfmpfmfffmp mpmmpp fpmppffmffmm mpfmmmmffpffmpp fmfppp fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm pfmppffmfpff çmmm !!!

à pfmmmmpfffmp çmmm pmfmmm pmmppffmfpffpppémpp mppfmmfmp mmpmpppmfpmfmpp fpmppffmffmm pppmpp fmppffppffmffpmmppffp pfmmmmfmm ?


----------



## Blob (28 Mai 2002)

ah? pasque le sujet ici c pas poster pour poster? c quoi alors?









come on chapelier allez


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

mffmmfmff mmmfmffmmfmmmff mffpmf mpfmmmmfffmp mmpmppmmmfmf, mpm'mmmmffpmfpmfmppfmfpfffmm pmmmpp fpmmffmpppppfmm mpmmpp fmpépmfémmfmfpmmmpffmfmmpppff pmfmmm mmfmfpmmmpppfmmppfppp mpmmmmpppfmm fmfpppmpp fpmmpppfffmmmffppfppp pmfmfffpmmpp mmmfpmmppmmf fmfppp ppmppfpffpffmfffmmfmmmppffm mmmfmmfmmmppffp mffpffppfpppmffpfpfmfmpp!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

Mmpppffmf... Mppfmp mmpmppppp, pmfmppfmm ppmmppmmffmm, ppfppp mppfmmfmp pfmppf fmmppfpfffmpmfffmp mpmmpp pmf'mmmfmfmmpmpppffmfmmpp... Ppmêppmmpp mppppp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmmmpppfmp, fpmppffmffmm mmmpffpffmfffpmmppffp à fpmppffmffmm mpppppmfmfmfmppfmfpmfmpppff!! Mmppffmmmfpmppf!!


----------



## vicento (28 Mai 2002)

la confrérie de la capuche.
C'est quoi, des adorateurs de Kenny ?


Mmmfmf  mpfmmmmfffmp   Manon  mpppmfpmfmpp mmpppffmfmpmmpp ppffmf pfpfmfppfmff ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*
Mmmfmf  mpfmmmmfffmp   Manon  mpppmfpmfmpp mmpppffmfmpmmpp ppffmf pfpfmfppfmff ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

çmmm fpmmppfmffmp pffmffmppppp mpmmffpffmpp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## vicento (28 Mai 2002)

Mais ils portent quand même des capuches.


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2002)

pmmmpp mmfppfpppmpfmffpffppmmpp !


----------



## vicento (28 Mai 2002)

Joli !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

Ppffmfmff ppffmfmff, pmfmmm pfmpffmppfmffpmmpp!!


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

Mpmmmmpppfmm ppmmppfmm mmppffmmmfmm pppppfppp mpfpffêpffmpp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

Pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm pmfà!!

Mppfmp pfpfmfmpp pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm pfmmmmmpmmmmfppmmmpppfmm pppppffmffmm ppmppfpppfmppffmpppppfmp fpmmfffmpmpp fmm'mffpmffmm ppmépffmfffmpmpppppfmp mpmmpp pffmpppppfmppffmpppff mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffmpppffmffmpp!!


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm pmfà!!

Mppfmp pfpfmfmpp pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm pfmmmmmpmmmmfppmmmpppfmm pppppffmffmm ppmppfpppfmppffmpppppfmp fpmmfffmpmpp fmm'mffpmffmm ppmépffmfffmpmpppppfmp mpmmpp pffmpppppfmppffmpppff mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffmpppffmffmpp!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
mmpmppppp FfmMmmPppPpfFmf fmpfmf mmm mpmépmmmmm fmpmmm fmmmppmmffmpmpp ?,fmp'mppfmmfmp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mmmfmffmmfmmmff ? fmp'mmmfmfpffmmm mmpmffmpppppfmpppffmp pfmpmffmffmm mpmmpp pfmpmfmmmmmfmpp mpmmmmpppfmm fmpmmm fmmmffmfmpppmmmfmpfmfpffmpp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)




----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*mmpmppppp FfmMmmPppPpfFmf fmpfmf mmm mpmépmmmmm fmpmmm fmmmppmmffmpmpp ?,fmp'mppfmmfmp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mmmfmffmmfmmmff ? fmp'mmmfmfpffmmm mmpmffmpppppfmpppffmp pfmpmffmffmm mpmmpp pfmpmfmmmmmfmpp mpmmmmpppfmm fmpmmm fmmmffmfmpppmmmfmpfmfpffmpp*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pmm'mmmmff ppmmmm fmmmppmmffmpmpp, ppmmmmmfffmm mppppp mpfmmmmfffmp mpppmfpmfmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffmp à pfmppffmffpmppfmffpff pfmmmmffmmpppff fmpppffmffmpmppfmm pmffmm fmmmppmmffmpmppfmm ppfù pmmmpp pppmpp fmmfmfmfffmm pfpfmf'fmfppp mmmmpmmpppfmfmpmpp, mpmppfpppmmf fmmppffmfppmmfffmm mmmfmffpf pfmpffmfffpf!!


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Pmm'mmmmff ppmmmm fmmmppmmffmpmpp, ppmmmmmfffmm mppppp mpfmmmmfffmp mpppmfpmfmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffmp à pfmppffmffpmppfmffpff pfmmmmffmmpppff fmpppffmffmpmppfmm pmffmm fmmmppmmffmpmppfmm ppfù pmmmpp pppmpp fmmfmfmfffmm pfpfmf'fmfppp mmmmpmmpppfmfmpmpp, mpmppfpppmmf fmmppffmfppmmfffmm mmmfmffpf pfmpffmfffpf!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

çmmm mppfpfpfmpmfmffpfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmp


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*çmmm mppfpfpfmpmfmffpfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mpm'mmmmffpmfpmfmppfmfpfffmm ppp'ppffmfmmppmfmffmpp pfmmmmfmm ppmmppfmm 10 000 mppfmfpffppffmm, fmm'mff'fmp'pfm'mmmmfffmm!!
mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

mpm'mmmmffpmfpmfmppfmfpfffmm ppp'ppffmfmmppmfmffmpp pfmmmmfmm ppmmppfmm 10 000 mppfmfpffppffmm, fmm'mff'fmp'pfm'mmmmfffmm!!
mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pmm'mmmmff pfmmmmfmm fmfppp fmmppffmffmm !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

Mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mfmpffmmmfpmmpp, Mmmpffmffmmfppf mppfmp ppmppfmff ppfppp fmp'mmmmmfmmfmpppfmfmpmpp pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmêppmmpp... Mffpmf mpfmmmfmffmp pmmfmffmmfmpmpp pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf pffmmmpmmppffmffmpmpp mpmmmmpppfmm fmpmmm fmmmffmfmpppmmmfmpfmfpffmpp Ffmmmmpppppp mppfmp Mmfmffmpp, pmfmmm fmmmppmmffmpmpp mpmmpp mmfmppfmffpf pfpfmfmff ppp'ppfpppfmp pffmffmppppp à mpmmffpffmpp mppfmp pfpfmfmff pmfmpp mpfppfpppfmp mmpmffmppppp. Mppfmp fpmppfmffpmfà!! mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff

_Venez à moi, mes amis!!_


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

*FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp!FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp!FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp! FmpMmm MfmFmfMppFmfPmfMpp!*


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

pfmppffmfpffpffmffmppffp pfmmmmfmm mmfpffémpppff mpmmppfmm fmmfmfpmmmppfmpfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmpfmm?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*pfmppffmfpffpffmffmppffp pfmmmmfmm mmfpffémpppff mpmmppfmm fmmfmfpmmmppfmpfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmpfmm?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Fmmpppmffmpfmpfmpf.. Mmpppfppp, mmf'mppfmmfmp fpmpffmmmmff pfpfmf'mppppp fmpmppppmpfmfmm pfpfmfmpp ppmppfmpmmpppffmmmfmpmppfmfpff fmpfmf mpmppfmfffmm fmpppffmffmp pmfmffpffmpp... Ppmmmmmfffmm ppmmpppffmpmmpp pfpfmfppfmff, ppfppp pffmffmfmppfpmfmpp pppppffmffmm (mppppp fmpppffmffmp mmfmmmfmm ppmppfmff...) Mmf'mppfmmfmp fmpppffmffmp, pmm'fpmppffmfpmfmmmmfffmm pfmmmmfmm fmp'mpfmmmmffpffmpp mmfmfpmffmpppff...


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

mmm mmpppfppp ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Mmf'mppfmmfmp mmpmffffpffpmmmpffmpm ! Mppfmmfmp-mmfmpp pmfmpp mfpmmmfmmmmmpffmpm ppmmmmmfffmm mmfmpp pfmmpppfffmmppfppppppmmmmfmmpp éfmppffmmmpppmfmmpp, Ffmmmmpppppp-Mmppmfmppmffffp, mfmpffmmmpppmpmmpp pfmmmmpffpmfppffmpfmpmpp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmpp fpmmffmpmmpp, mmf'mppfmmfmp mpmfmf mpmépmmà fpmfmf... mmmmffpmfpmfmppfmfpfffmm, mmfppfppppppfmf fmmppffmffmm fmfppp mmmfmffmppffmpp fmmpfmmppfmfmpmppf 
Fmmfmfpff mmfmpp pmmmpp ppmmpp mmfmmmfmmfmmmpp. Mppfmp fmp'mppfmm pfmmmmfmm fmpppffmffmp fmmmppfmfpmf ppmmppmmf! Mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmppfmm mmmmpmppm.mppfmp pmfmppfmm ppmppfmpm. Pfmmpppppfmmmpp à fmpppfppp fpmppfmfffmmmffppp mmmfpmmmmpppfmp mpm'mmmmfmmffpff !


Mmpppfppp fpmmpppppfmp!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

Et oui, ma pauvre inconnue, c'est atroce, je pense pas à mon prochain en poluant ces forums... Qu'est-ce que je suis bête, pour pas dire un autre mot!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Et oui, ma pauvre inconnue, c'est atroce, je pense pas à mon prochain en poluant ces forums... Qu'est-ce que je suis bête, pour pas dire un autre mot!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ppmmmmmfffmm pppppfppp fmpfmf ppp'mppfmm pfmmmmfmm mmpêfmpmpp, fmpfmf mppfmm pmmfmffmmfmpmpp fmfppp pfmmppfmf fmmfmfpffppmmpppppé pfmmmmpff pmfmppfmm éfpmépppmppppmmpppppfmpfmm. Mpfmmmmfffmp pmfmpp fpmmffmpmmpp, pffmpppfmppffmmmpp fmpppfmff mppfmp pffmppfpmmffmpppppfmp pppppffmffmm mmfppfppmppmmpp fmfpppmpp mpfpmfmppfmfpff épfmmmmpppppffmfmffmpp.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

mmpppfppppppmpp mffmpmémpp... Pfpfmfmpppmfpfpfmfmppfmm fmmmppppmmmmmffpppmppfmm fmmmmmpppfmm Ppmmmmmmf Mfm, pfmpmffmffmm fmfppp mppfpfmmmppmfmfppp à pmfmmm mmfppfppp... Mppfmp pmmmpp pffmppfpmmffmpppppmpmpffmmmmfffmm mmmpfmpffèfmm!! Mppfmmpfmmpppffppfpppfmm pfpfmfmpp pmmmpp fmmppfmfffmm mppppp mppmpfmpfmppfmp pfmpmffmffmm mpméfmpmpppppmpmfmf!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;inconnue&gt;:
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;inconnu&gt;:
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wahou!! fmfppp mfpmpppffppmmmmpfmmfppffppfmpmmfffmpmpp!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mmm mmpmffmpppppfmpôfmp!!

[28 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

Lé Medze-lâo??


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Lé Medze-lâo??     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est le nom d'une nouvelle confrérie??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Mmpppfppp :

 PppPpfPpp PppPpfPpp MppFmp PppPpfPpp !!!


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Mmpppfppp :

 PppPpfPpp PppPpfPpp MppFmp PppPpfPpp !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fmpmffmppppp ppmmmmpppppfppp ppp'mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmfffmp pppppfppp ! ppmmffpppmmfmpp mpppmfpmfmpp pmf'mmm mpmmfffmp mppppp pmpmppppppppffm :Mpm


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Mmmmmfmmfmpppfmfmpmpppffmffmppffp fpmppffmffmm fmfpppmpp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmffèpffmpp pfpfmfmff mpmmfffmp fmfppp pfmmppfmf fmppffppfpfm fmmppffmffpmmpppppfmp  : PppPpfPpp !


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Mmmmmfmmfmpppfmfmpmpppffmffmppffp fpmppffmffmm fmfpppmpp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmffèpffmpp pfpfmfmff mpmmfffmp fmfppp pfmmppfmf fmppffppfpfm fmmppffmffpmmpppppfmp  : PppPpfPpp !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pfmppffmfpffpfpppfmff pfmmmmfmm !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Mmmmmfmmfmpppfmfmpmpppffmffmppffp fpmppffmffmm fmfpppmpp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfppppppmffèpffmpp pfpfmfmff mpmmfffmp fmfppp pfmmppfmf fmppffppfpfm fmmppffmffpmmpppppfmp  : PppPpfPpp !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ppffmfmff, ppmmmmmfffmm ppfppp fpmmppfmffmp pmfmmm pfmmfpppffmpppf mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp!!


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Ppffmfmff, ppmmmmmfffmm ppfppp fpmmppfmffmp pmfmmm pfmmfpppffmpppf mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mffmpmmppppm mffmmfmff !


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Pppppfppp pmfmpp mmpfmf mppfmmfmp mpmmpp fmmmpp ppmmmmpffpffmpppff, mpmmpp pfmmmmfmmfmmmpppff fmfppp mmpppfppp ppmppfppmmpppppfmp, pmfmpp mpfmmmmfffmp mpmmpp ppmmppfmpfmppffmpp mpmmppfmm pfmmmmpffppfpmfmppfmm, fmpfmf pfmmmmpffmmmîfmm pfmmppfmffmp êfmppffmpp fmppffèfmm mpmpffôpmfmpp, ppmmmmmfffmm pfmmpppfffmmppfppppppmpppmfpmfmppppmmpppppfmp, pmmmpp fmp'mmmfpmppffmfmppfmm pfpfmfmpp pmm'mmmmff mpmfmf ppmmmmpmf à fmmppffmfpffmffpffmpp à mmfmpp mfmmppppppffmpp mpm'mfpfmfppmppffmfpff


----------



## Blob (29 Mai 2002)

Pmm'mmmmff pmmmmmppmmmmmfffmm mpmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmm'mmmpfmpfmpffémmfmffmmmmfffmm mmfmpppmfmmm. Ppmppfmff pmmmpp pfmppffmmfmpmpp pmmfmffmmfmpmpp pfmppffmfpff fmpmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp pffmppfpmmpppppmffpff pfmppffmmfmpmpppff mffmmfmff pfpfmfmmmpppmpm fmpfmf pffmppmmfppfmfffmm fmfppp ppmmmmmffpmf mmfppfppmppmmpp pfpfmfppfmff fmpppfppp fmmfmfpmmmppfmp mpfmmmfpmppfpffmfffmm mmm pffmppmmffmf fmfpppmpp pffépfmppfpppfmmmpp 

Mmfmpp pfpfmfmff pfmppffmfpffpffmmmmfffmp mppfmppffmpp mmmppmfmffmmmmmpppfmp mmf mpmmpp fpmppfmffpff mmfmpp pfpfmfmpp pmfmppfmm pfmpffppffpmmpppffmmpmppfmm mpmppfppppppmpppppfmp mppppp Pmpmppppppppffm:

Mmfppfppmppmmpp pmf'mmm mpmmfffmp mmfppfpppmpffmffmmmfffmffmm pfpfmfmff fmm'mpppppmpmppfpfffmp mmmfpmmppmmf pmfmpp mmffmfpmf pfpfmfmff mfmpffmmmfmpfmpmpp fmmmpp pfféfpmmppmffpmf mmmfpmmppmmf pmfmpp mpmppfmffmfmfmp pfpfmfmff pfmfmfmpp 

pfmfmfmfffmm pmfmppfmm mmmpfmpfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp pfmmmmpff mmfppfmppfmfpff mppfmp pppmpp pfmpmffmffmm pfmmmmfmmfmmmpppff pfmmmmpff pmfmpp fmppffmmmpppfmmpmfmmmfmpppfpff


----------



## bateman (29 Mai 2002)

fmfppp pfmppffmmfmpmppfmfpff mpfmmmmfffmp mmmpmfpmffmffmmmffppfppp mmmfmffpf mpmmpppffpppmffèpffmppfmm pfmmmmpffppfpmfmppfmm mpmmpp Fmpmfpmpp Pfpfmfmppmppppp Mfffmm Mpmmppmmmmpm mpmmppfmm Fmmppmmfffmpmfpfmm, mpfmmmmfffmmmmmpppfmp pffémpfépffmpppppmmfmpp mmmfmf mpfmmmmfffmp pfpfmf'mffpmf mmmpfmpfmpffémmfmffmmmmfffmp mmpmppmmmfmfmmfppffmfpfm mmfmpp mfmpffppffmfpfmmpp.

pmmmpp pmffmfmff mmfppfpmfpmfmpp pmf'mffpppfmpémfmpffmmmpmfmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mpmmfffmpmpp mmfmfpmmmpppfmmppfppp pfmppffmfpff mmpmffmppppp pmffmfmff ppmppfpppfmppffmpppff ppmppfppp mmmmmfmmfppfmffpppfmpmmmpppmmfmpp.

ppfpmpmff?
mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmppffmfpfffmpmmmpppfmp fmmmffppmpfmpmfmpp.

ffm mpfmmmmfffmp pfmpmffmffmpôfmp mmpmppmmmfmf, mffmmfmff.


----------



## le terrible (29 Mai 2002)

pmmfpmmffpmfpmfpmfpmpfmpfmpfmfmfpmfmfpfmpmfpmfpmfpmfpmfppfmffffmffmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!
OK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le terrible (29 Mai 2002)

M'au fait !
Pourquoi je parle comme ça moi ?!


----------



## le terrible (29 Mai 2002)

Mais arpés tout!
Parlons!


----------



## le terrible (29 Mai 2002)

mmpmmmmmpmpmpmpmppmpmfpmpmpmfmfpmpfmpmpmpm
fpémpmpméfpmpéféfmfmpfméfépfmép.fmépfmpmpmpmpppmpmppfffmpmff
mpmffmmmfffpmfmfmfpmffmpffmfmpffmfmfpfmfllpmffpfmefpfpmfffmf.pmptmfpf
mpfmpfmpmfgmfgfmpfmfmfpmfpmfpmfmfmpmffpmafmfmfpmfpmcmmfmpfmpmfmf
LmpmpmfpmpdmfEfmpmd ?! fdfmdfmdf0msdsfspdf3mmmmmmmffmfmmfpfmfSmmtmememempererereTllmmpm
mpmmpmpepppepmeYmmpmpmfpmpmfpmfmmfpfmpfmmfpmLmmmpmpmpfmfpmfpm
fpmpmfpmfpmEmmmpmpmpmfmfpmfpfmfpmfpfmpmpemppmfpfmpmfppfmsmpmpmfpmfm
pfmtpfpfmpfmmfnmf.pmfpmpfmfumpmpfmpmfpmflfmmpfmpmfpmmpmfff!
lmmpmpmpmmpfmffmfpmffpmfpfpff
lmmmpfmmfp.
lmpmfpfmfppffmfpmfpmfpfmmmffmpfmfffpmfffpfmpffemefpefefpfeffmfmfpppmp""f"f&é"'(
§è!çàç!è§('"é&azertyuiopmlkjhgfdsq&lt;wxcvbn,;:mmmpppffmpfmffmmpmfffmffp!!!!!!
mmppmmfffm!
mmpmfffpmfpfmfpfpfffpmfpmf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mmppmpfpmffmpffmpfmpfmfpmmpmfmrfpmrfrfpmffmfmtpfmtpmffpmfmff ......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmmpffmfpmfpmfpfmf!
mmpmpffmprpmfmpmt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mp!
mmpmpf.


*message d'alèm[j'ai mis le lien vers le traducteur, merci de vous en servir.]*

[29 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> posté par Alèm :
pfmppffmfpffpffmffmppffp pfmmmmfmm mmfpffémpppff mpmmppfmm fmmfmfpmmmppfmpfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmpfmm? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pmfà, pmmmpp mmfpffppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pmf'mfpppfpfmmfffmpmmmpmf pfpfmfmff fmmmpp mpfppffmffmp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmfpmmmpffmfffmpé


----------



## le terrible (29 Mai 2002)

mpmffmpfmpmfpmfmpfppfmpmfm^ff!
ppmpmfmfmpffpfmfpfmf!!!!!!!pmpmpffmfpf
mpfmfpfpffpmfmMPFMFPMFPMFMFPPFMPFMPMFM
PFPMFMPFM!MPMPMPMPMPMPMGMPMGGMPGMGPGMP
GMMPPPFMFPMFP.

PMPMFFPMFPFMFPMFFPMPFMMFPMFMFFF!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















[29 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## minime (29 Mai 2002)

pppffffff...


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*

Pmfà, pmmmpp mmfpffppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pmf'mfpppfpfmmfffmpmmmpmf pfpfmfmff fmmmpp mpfppffmffmp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmfpmmmpffmfffmpé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pppppfppp mmfmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp mmfmpp fmmfmfpmmmppfmp mpmppfpppfmp pmmmpp pfmmmmpffpmfmmmmfffmm, pmfmmm pffmppppmmmmpffpfpfmfmpp éfmpmmmmfffmp pfmppffmfpff Ffmmmmpppppp-Mmppmfmppmffffp mppfmp mffpmf pmf'mmm mmpmffmppppp mmfppfppmpfmpffmfffmm!


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

mmmpmfppfpfffmm fmmmff ffmmmmppppppmff mmm mmpmffmppppp mmfppfppmpfmpffmfffmm, pmmmpp pfmmmmfmmfmmmpp pmfmmm ppmmmmmffppp :Mpm

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>pfmppffmmfmpé à pmf'ppfpffmffmfmmffpppmpp pfmmmmpff pmfmpp fmpmpppffpffmffmmppmfmpp:
*mpmffmpfmpmfpmfmpfppfmpmfm^ff!
ppmpmfmfmpffpfmfpfmf!!!!!!!pmpmpffmfpf
mpfmfpfpffpmfmMPFMFPMFPMFMFPPFMPFMPMFM
PFPMFMPFM!MPMPMPMPMPMPMGMPMGGMPGMGPGMP
GMMPPPFMFPMFP.

PMPMFFPMFPFMFPMFFPMPFMMFPMFMFFF!!!!!!!!* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mpmèfmm pfpfmf'ppfppp pmfmpp fpmppfmfffmp, ppfppp pmffmfmff mpmmfffmp, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmpffppfppmmfffmm


----------



## deadlocker (29 Mai 2002)

Aa-Aaa-AAAA aPmfffff


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

je répête que j'ai filé le traducteur, j'effacerais désormais tout post dans un autre "langage" !!


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

fpmppfmffmmfmff fmfpppmpp mmpppfppppppmpp pfféfmmppfpmffmffmpmffppfppp, çmmm fpmmmm mmfmfpmffmpppff !!!!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

pfmpffmpppppmpmfmm mpmfmf PfmPfp mmmpmfppfpfffmm!


----------



## deadlocker (29 Mai 2002)

Fmmmff ppfppp mmm pfmpmffmffmm pmfmpp mpmpffppfmfffmp mpm'éfmpmpppffpppfmfmpppff ppmmmmmffpppfmpmpppppmmmpppfmp.... Pfmmpfmpfmpfmpfmpfmpfmpf


----------



## mtra (29 Mai 2002)




----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

FmmFmpPpfPfm?


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Mmf'mppfmmfmp pffmffmppppp, mmf'mppfmmfmp pmmfmffmmfmpmpp fmfppp mmmpppfmpmff-mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmffpppmfm


----------



## bengilli (31 Mai 2002)

Ppmppffmfmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmmmmmmfpmfpmmmmmm ! Ppmppfpfffmp mpmmpp pffmffpffmpp ! Pmmmpp fpmmffmpppppfmm pmmfmffmmfmpmpp mpmmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp mmfmpp pfpfmfmpp pmmmpp pfmmpppppfmmmmmmfffmm êfmppffmpp fmmmppfmfpmfmppppmmpppppfmp mpmmppfmm ppmpfmmpfmpfppmpfmmpfpfmmpfpfmmpfppmppmmpfpfmpfmmpf mffpppmmfppfppmpfmpffémfpmpppppfmmmffmmppmfmppfmm ! Pmmmpp ppmmpp mpfmmmmfffmm fpmmffmppfmffpf, pfmmppfmffmp êfmppffmpp fmmmmmfmfpffmppffp fpmppffmffmm ppmmpp pfmmmmpffmpmppfppppppmpppff ? Pmmmpp ppmmpp mpmmfffmmmmmmfffmm "mpppppmmfppfpffmpp fmfppp mpmépmfmffpffmpp fmmmmmpppfmm pfpfmfmppfmfmpp pppmff fmpêfmpmpp, pfmmmmfmmfmmmpp fmpppfppp mmfmfpmppppmmffppp"... Ppmppffmfmmmmfpmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmmmfpmmm


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2002)

mmpmppppp ppffmfmff mmf'mppfmmfmp fmfppp fpmpffmmmmff fmmfmfpmmmppfmp !


----------



## Einbert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*mmpmppppp ppffmfmff mmf'mppfmmfmp fmfppp fpmpffmmmmff fmmfmfpmmmppfmp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mffpmf ffm mppppp mmm pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmmppppmmpp pfpfmfmff mpmppfmfffpmmpppppfmp mmmfpmppfmffpff fmfppp fmmmmmmmfpffmpp pfmpffppfmmppmfmppppmmpp...mpmmfffmmppfpppfmm pfmpffppfmmfmfpmpp mpmmpp pmf'mmmfmffmpmfffmmppmmpp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## salvatore (7 Juin 2002)

pmm'mmmmff fmppffppffmffpmé mmfmpp fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm pfmmpppffmpmfmf mmmfmf mpfmffppp mpfppfpppmpm mpmfmf mmpmmmpff
mmmpmfppfpfffmm pmmmpp pmf'mmmmff pffmppppmppfpppfmpé fmmfmfpff pmfmpp mmfppfppmpfmfmpppfmffpff mmmfpmmppmmf ppmmppfmm pfm'fmpmfffmpfmm mmppffmmmfmm ppmfmffmmmmfpmféfmm


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*pmm'mmmmff fmppffppffmffpmé mmfmpp fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm pfmmpppffmpmfmf mmmfmf mpfmffppp mpfppfpppmpm mpmfmf mmpmmmpff
mmmpmfppfpfffmm pmmmpp pmf'mmmmff pffmppppmppfpppfmpé fmmfmfpff pmfmpp mmfppfppmpfmfmpppfmffpff mmmfpmmppmmf ppmmppfmm pfm'fmpmfffmpfmm mmppffmmmfmm ppmfmffmmmmfpmféfmm*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mffpmf ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mpppppmmfppfpffmpp mmmfmf mpfmffppp mpfppfpppmpm mpmfmf mmpmmmpff !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2002)

Arrête d'essayer de parler la bouche pleine !
Pleine de quoi au fait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2002)

Arrête d'essayer de parler la bouche pleine !
Pleine de quoi au fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

mpppppmmfppfpppfmppffé mpmmpppmf fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm pfmmpppffmpmmffmpmppf mmmpmf mpfmffpppmmmpmf mpfppfpppmpmppf mpmmpppmf mmpmmmpff mpppppfmpppfpppmmfmppfmm ffmppf pmfppf fmmfmfmmpí fmmppfmmppffmpp mpppmf mmfppfpppfmpmmmmpmppfpff mmfppfppp ppmmfffmm pfmmpppfpfmfmppñppffmm mmppffmmmffpppffmm ppmfmffmmmmffmfpmfppffmmppffmm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mppfmmppf fpmmmm mmfppfppmppf mppfmmppf mpppmf Fmmpff. Mmmpmfèppm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ppmmpp pfmmmmpffmppmmfmpp ffmmmm mfpmmmmmpmpppfffmpmff mpppppfmppffmppfpmmfffmmfmpmmmmpmppf mmfppfppp? pfpfmfmffffpá mppppp mpppmf fmfpppmfffpmmpppfffmmppf mpmmpp pmfppffmm fmmfmfmppñppffmm mpmppfpppmpmmpp mfpmmmmmfmpp mmpmffmppppp fpmmfffpmmffpff Fmmpff.


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*mpppppmmfppfpppfmppffé mpmmpppmf fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm pfmmpppffmpmmffmpmppf mmmpmf mpfmffpppmmmpmf mpfppfpppmpmppf mpmmpppmf mmpmmmpff mpppppfmpppfpppmmfmppfmm ffmppf pmfppf fmmfmfmmpí fmmppfmmppffmpp mpppmf mmfppfpppfmpmmmmpmppfpff mmfppfppp ppmmfffmm pfmmpppfpfmfmppñppffmm mmppffmmmffpppffmm ppmfmffmmmmffmfpmfppffmmppffmm    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mppfmmppf fpmmmm mmfppfppmppf mppfmmppf mpppmf Fmmpff. Mmmpmfèppm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ppmmpp pfmmmmpffmppmmfmpp ffmmmm mfpmmmmmpmpppfffmpmff mpppppfmppffmppfpmmfffmmfmpmmmmpmppf mmfppfppp? pfpfmfmffffpá mppppp mpppmf fmfpppmfffpmmpppfffmmppf mpmmpp pmfppffmm fmmfmfmppñppffmm mpmppfpppmpmmpp mfpmmmmmfmpp mmpmffmppppp fpmmfffpmmffpff Fmmpff.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fpmppffmffmm pfmppffmffpmmppffp fmppffmmmmpmfmfmffpffmpp pmm'mmmmff pffmffmppppp mmfppfppmpfmpffmfffmp !


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iBorg, he patate :
*
Pleine de quoi au fait ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(mmmmffpff ppmémpfmffmmmpppfmp)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*mpppppmmfppfpppfmppffé mpmmpppmf fmpmfppffmppmmmmpm pfmmpppffmpmmffmpmppf mmmpmf mpfmffpppmmmpmf mpfppfpppmpmppf mpmmpppmf mmpmmmpff mpppppfmpppfpppmmfmppfmm ffmppf pmfppf fmmfmfmmpí fmmppfmmppffmpp mpppmf mmfppfpppfmpmmmmpmppfpff mmfppfppp ppmmfffmm pfmmpppfpfmfmppñppffmm mmppffmmmffpppffmm ppmfmffmmmmffmfpmfppffmmppffmm    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mppfmmppf fpmmmm mmfppfppmppf mppfmmppf mpppmf Fmmpff. Mmmpmfèppm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ppmmpp pfmmmmpffmppmmfmpp ffmmmm mfpmmmmmpmpppfffmpmff mpppppfmppffmppfpmmfffmmfmpmmmmpmppf mmfppfppp? pfpfmfmffffpá mppppp mpppmf fmfpppmfffpmmpppfffmmppf mpmmpp pmfppffmm fmmfmfmppñppffmm mpmppfpppmpmmpp mfpmmmmmfmpp mmpmffmppppp fpmmfffpmmffpff Fmmpff.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Fpmppffmffmm pfmppffmffpmmppffp fmppffmmmmpmfmfmffpffmpp pmm'mmmmff pffmffmppppp mmfppfppmpfmpffmfffmp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mmmmfp! Ppmêppmmpp pfmmmmfmm fmfppp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pfmmpppfpfmfmppñppf pfmppfmmfppf Fmmmppñppfpff Ppmmmmmmfpmpmffmpp ?  
Mpmmppppmmmmpppmpmmpp mpppmf Fmmmppñppfpff Mmmpmfèppm pfmmfffmpêfmppffmpp fmpmpp mpmppfppppppmpppffmmm-fmp-mffpmf fmfppp pfmmfffmpmfffmp mmfppffmfpfm mpm'pfmppffmfmmfmpp


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2002)

fpmmffmmm mmmpmffmpmmmfpmmfffmmfmpmmm


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> fmppffppffmffpmé mpmfmf mpfmffpmf mmm pfmmpppffmpmfmf mmmfmf mpfppfpppmpm mpm'mppfpffmppfféppmmfffmpé pfmfmfmfffmm mpmmpp pmfmmm mmpmmmpffpffmpp pfpfmfmpp pmmmpp pmf'mmmmff fmmppffmfpmfmppfpmémpp fmmfmfpff pmfmpp mmfppfppmpfmfmpmmmmmppmfmpp mmmfpmmppmmf ppmmppfmm pfmmppfmpmfffmpfmm mmppffmmmfmm ppmfmffmmmmffmfpmfmmmmffpffmppfmm pfpfmfmff fpmmmm mmfppfppmppmmpp mmfmpp Ppm. Mmmpmfèppm mmfmpp fmmmppppmmmppmfmpp à ppmppfmff mfpmmmmmpmpppfffmpmff mpmépmmà mffpppfmpmpppfffpmmffmppfppé mmmfpmmppmmf? pfmmppfmffmp-êfmppffmpp mpmmmmpppfmm pmf'fmfpppmfffpmmpppfffmm mpmmppfmm pffêfpmmppfmm ppfù mffpmf mpfmmmmfffmp mmpmffmppppp Ppm. mpmmpp pfmmfpmmmfmmmpp. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pmpmppfmmfmmpmpppfppppffmffmfmppfpmfmpp


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*fpmmffmmm mmmpmffmpmmmfpmmfffmmfmpmmm

pmpmppfmmfmmpmpppfppppffmffmfmppfpmfmpp     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ppffmfmmmmfffmm... mmpmppppp mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmfffmpêfmppffmpp mpmpffôpmfmpp, ppmmmmmfffmm mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mpmfmf fmpppffmffmp çmmm pfpfmfmpp pmm'mmmmff mpmmfffmm ppmppfmff 
Fmpppfppp mmmpmffmpmmmppmmmmmmfmfpmffppp mmf'mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pmfmmm mfmpppppfmfmpppppffmpmpp (mppmpmpffmppppm) mmfppfppmppmmpp ppp'mffppmpfmppfpfffmpmpp pfpfmfmpppmf fmppffmmmmpmfmfmmffmpmppfmfpff ppfppppmfmffpppmpp 










Mmf'éfmpmmmmfffmp pfmpmffmffmm mmfppfpfpfmfmffppp !!!

[09 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

Pppfff !!!!

mpfpf mfmmmmffpfpfpf m pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## Crüniac (11 Juin 2002)

fpmppffmffmm fmmmmmfpmmppffp pfpfmfppfmff ?
Pmmmpp fpmmffmpppppfmm mpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp fpmppffmppffmpp mfpmfffmmfmpppfmffpffmpp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

Pmmmpp fmmmmmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm mmmpmfpmfmppffp êfmppffmpp fmpppffmffmm pmmmmmpmfppffmffpf, ppmmmmmfffmm... mffMmpfmfpffmfmmpppff mppfmp ppmppfmff ppfppp mmm fmmmffmfmpppé pfmppffmfpff fmpppffmfpffpppmpppff mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm pfmpffppfmmfmfpmmmmffpppfmm épfmmfffmmppfmpmmppfmm mpmmpp Fmmppffmffmpmfp Pfmmmmpffpmp


----------



## Muludovski (12 Juin 2002)

pfmmpf ffppmmfppffffpfpfmm pmfpmmmfpfpfpfffmmmpmfpmmpfm?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

pffffffpfpfmfpfpmfpmpmfpmfpmfmpmppmfpmfpmfpmfpmfmfmppmfpmfpmfpmfpmffpmfpmfpmp fmpmfpmfpmfpmfpmfpmp pm pmfpm pmf pmfpmpm pmfpm pmfpmf pmfpmf pmfpmpm pmpm pm pm pmpm pm pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mfmfpm pmpmfpm pmfmfm mpfpm fmpfm pmpmfpmfpmf pmfpm pm pmfpmf pmfpm pmfp !!pmm!fm!p fpmffpmpmpfpm! !mf! f!pmpppmpmfpf pmf fpm fpm!!!!!m pmfpmfpm pmfpmfmpf pmfpm fpmf!!!!!!


----------



## thant (12 Juin 2002)

Déja 7 pages de cette counerie...
Ben bravmpmf
merdmpf je suipmf contaminmppfpmpf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fmpm pmfpmf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pmpf pmfpf m  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mpf


----------



## deadlocker (12 Juin 2002)

Pmmmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpmfmm pfmpmffmffmm pmfà, pmm'mmmmff pffmmmfmpé fmfppp fmppffmmmpppfmmpmfmmmfmpmppfmfpff?

Mmmfmf mpfmmmmfffmp, çmmm pppmpp mpmépffmmmpppmfmmpp pfmmmmfmm fmmmff pmmmpp pppmpp mpfmmmmfffmm pfmmmmfmm pfmmmmpfffmpmff mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp? Pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm fmmmffppmpfmpmfmppppmmpppppfmp fmfppp mmpmmmmpmmppmmmfmf pfpfmfmff pfmmmmfmmfmmmpp mppfmp pfpfmfmff mppfmmfmp mppppp ppmmmmppppfpfmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmpffmppfmmfmmmffppfppp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Pppppfppp, pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp pfmpffppfmmppmfmppppmmpp... pffmppmfmmmmpffmpmmpp-ppmppfmff, pmm'mmmmff pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmp çmmm pppmpp ppm'mppppmpfmêmmfmfpmpp pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp fpmmpppppmffpff !

Fmmmffpppppfppp, pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm, ffm ppfpppfmp mpppppmmfppfpffmpp pffmffmppppp mmfppfppmpfmpffmfffmm...


----------



## Muludovski (18 Juin 2002)

pfmmfppppfmfm ffmfmmmfpfppppfmmfmf fmmmffffmfpmmfpfmm fmfmfpfmfpmfmpfmfp!!!


----------



## Muludovski (18 Juin 2002)

Pmfpmmfpfmpf  mfpfmfppmfpfmmfmfp ffmfmfpmfpfmp

[17 juin 2002 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Pmfpmmfpfmpf  mfpfmfppmfpfmmfmfp ffmfmfpmfpfmp

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mmmpffpffmppfmpmpp mpmmpp pfmppffmmfmpmpppff pfmppffmfpff pppmpp pffmffmppppp mpmmffpffmpp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

mpfffff.mpffffpmffffpmffmfpmff

Mais mpmpmpmfff ?????
ou alors mpmffpfpmfpf ?????

je crois que c'est pas mpfpfpfpfpfp !!!


@+ les mpfpfpfpfpfffff


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
* Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

ppmmpppffmpmmpp, pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm ppffmfmmppmfmffé mpmmpp mmpmmmpmfmmmffmmpppff!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:51    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

ppmmpppffmpmmpp, pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm ppffmfmmppmfmffé mpmmpp mmpmmmpmfmmmffmmpppff!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:54    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf fmpmpp pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp mmmpmfpmfmpppff ppmppfppp mfmmmmpffçppfppp, pfmppffmfpff mmfmpppmfmmm fmpfmf mpmmppfpmpffmmmfmm ppmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmffpf "ppmmmmpppmfmmpp ppmppfmff, mmpppfmfffmm ppmppfmff" mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp mmpmffmmppmfmpp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmpp fmmmmmmffpppfmpmpp Mmmpmfmffmmfmpp fmpmpp pfmmmmpffmpmppfppppppmpp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:04    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mpméfmmppfpmfé pmmmpp mmfmfpmpppffmmfmfpmpp fmfppp mmfmfpmmmfmp fmmppffmfpffmffmmmpppfmp ppmppfpppfmmmppmffmfmpppmppfmfpff, mmmfmfpffmffmppffp-fpmppffmffmm pmfmmm mfmmpppppfmpmffpmfpmfmppfmmfmmmpp mpmmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffpmmffpff fmfppp fmpmfpé?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
* Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

Sujet : pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:45    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:51    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

ppmmpppffmpmmpp, pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm ppffmfmmppmfmffé mpmmpp mmpmmmpmfmmmffmmpppff!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:54    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf fmpmpp pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp mmmpmfpmfmpppff ppmppfppp mfmmmmpffçppfppp, pfmppffmfpff mmfmpppmfmmm fmpfmf mpmmppfpmpffmmmfmm ppmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmffpf "ppmmmmpppmfmmpp ppmppfmff, mmpppfmfffmm ppmppfmff" mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp mmpmffmmppmfmpp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmpp fmmmmmmffpppfmpmpp Mmmpmfmffmmfmpp fmpmpp pfmmmmpffmpmppfppppppmpp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:04    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mpméfmmppfpmfé pmmmpp mmfmfpmpppffmmfmfpmpp fmfppp mmfmfpmmmfmp fmmppffmfpffmffmmmpppfmp ppmppfpppfmmmppmffmfmpppmppfmfpff, mmmfmfpffmffmppffp-fpmppffmffmm pmfmmm mfmmpppppfmpmffpmfpmfmppfmmfmmmpp mpmmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffpmmffpff fmfppp fmpmfpé?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:59    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff mmm mpmmpp mfmpffmmmpppmpmfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 11:45    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm pfmppféfmmmffmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmpppfppp mpmppfppmmmmmffpppmpp mpmmpp pfmpffémpmmffpmfmppmmffmpmffppfppp

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 12:32    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mmm pfmppfmppfmmmffmmm mpp mmm mmfppfppmmppmpmmffmmm mpmmpp mpmmppfmffmm mmfppfppmppmmpp ppfppp mpmmfffmp mppppp pfmppfpfffmpfmfmfmmmmmfffmm!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le terrible
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:30    Profil de le terrible   E-mail le terrible   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......

--------------------
Soyons fous mais restons class!

Vive le 01 style et vive macG

Écrivez-moi un mail perso si vous voulez être menbre du 01 style.....
C'est bien d'avoir du monde!
Messages : 110 | De : un iBook posé sur un performa | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:41    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pmm'mmmmffppmmpp pmfmmm mmpmppmmmfmffmpé mpmmpp pmf'mffmfmpppppfpffmmmpppmmfmpp, çmmm pffmpppppmpm pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm mffpppfmpépmfpmfmffmfmmpppppfmpfmm

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:41    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mppfmp ppmppfmff, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm

Pppmmmppp ppmmmmmfffmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfppfmff mmfmmm mmmpmfppfpfffmm!!
Messages : 999 | De : loin de moi... | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:43    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pfmmmmfmm mfmpffmmmfpmmpp, fmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf mppfmm pmfà, mmf'mppfmmfmp pmfmpp pfmpffmffpppmmfmffpfmmmmpmf.
mmfmpp pfpfmfmff mmfppfppmpfmfmpmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm ppmmppppmmmppffmppfmm mpfmmmfmmfmmmpp mfpppfppppppmppfmfpff à mmfmppfmpfmpmpp pfféfmmfmfpffmppmmffmpmffppfppp

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Virgul'
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:03    Profil de Virgul'   E-mail Virgul'   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Ppmppfmff, pfpmpm pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm fpmppfmffpff pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff, mmf'mppfmmfmp mmfmfpppfmmfppfpmfmmmfmp mmfmfpmmmfmfmpm mppfmp mmpmppmffmfmpppmppfmp !!!

--------------------
Just do Virgul'
Messages : 129 | De : L'ENET | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Manon qui dit non
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:21    Profil de Manon qui dit non   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Manon qui dit non   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpefppmfepmfpmf pmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfp mfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemf pemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpe et si je devais zen dirempf unpfm peufpusmmmp :
pfmpeNONNONETNON !!!

[!][désolé, j'édite je n'ai pas un écran 22", de surcroit ton traducteur doit être en panne, je n'ai rien compris! alèm][!]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Xav']

--------------------
Manon qui dit non :
Le 17
Sur anim Flash&gt;NOUVEAU Manon player : Manon Music!!!!!!
Enfin le lien du labyrinthe marche !!!...
Art like love hurts
NOW.
W.Van Kempen
La Galerie de Manon. http://manonquiditnon.free.fr 
Messages : 324 | De : Non | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:56    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le terrible:
Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......

C'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU N'AS PAS DE TRADUCTEUR ET QUE TU NE COMPRENDS RIEN QU'IL FAUT CRACHER DESSUS!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:59    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !

mmpppffmfmpfmpfmff?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:00    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mppfmp ppmmppfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm mpmmpp pfmppfpffmmf pfmmmmpppéfmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmmmpppmpm?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
bateman
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:22    Profil de bateman   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail bateman   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).

--------------------
Loyal Fans
----------------------
Powerbook owner
Messages : 643 | De : sud de la France | Enregistré le : Mai 2000  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:29    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:
Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).

hé bien, cherchez ailleurs car nous avons une vraie discussion et nous nous permettons même certaines choses puisque la majorité ne peut nous comprendre

d'ailleurs, sous 9 c'est galère tandis que sous X c'est même répertorié sur Versiontracker!

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
zarathoustra
Membre d'élite

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:46    Profil de zarathoustra   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail zarathoustra   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Et cela marche même sur mon PC, au travail (oh, l'hérétique).

mpmèfmm pfpfmfmpp pmf'ppfppp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm, ppfppp fmm'épppmpppfffpmmpp. fpmppfmffpmfà pfpfmfmpppmfpfpfmfmpp mmfmfpppffmmmpp à ppmémpmmfffmpmpppff
mppfmp mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmppfpppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm ?
Messages : 1959 | De : l'autre côté du miroir | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
bateman
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:50    Profil de bateman   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail bateman   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant je trouve pas...

mmfppfpppmpf sur version tracker et rien trouvé..........


une astuce?

--------------------
Loyal Fans
----------------------
Powerbook owner
Messages : 643 | De : sud de la France | Enregistré le : Mai 2000  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:53    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mmmpmfèppm, fmpfmf pfmmppfmffpf pfféémpmmfffmpmpppff pmfmpp ppmmppfmmfmmmmmmfmmpp mpmmpp Ppmmmmpppppfppp?? Pfmmmmpffmmfmpppfpfmfmpp pfmppffmfpff fmfppp 15 pfmppffmfmmfmpp, mmf'mppfmmfmp mpppppmmfppfpffmpp fmppffppfpfm mfmpffmmmpppmpm Messages : 999 | De : loin de moi... | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
zarathoustra
Membre d'élite

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:53    Profil de zarathoustra   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail zarathoustra   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:

une astuce?

Il faut chercher du côté d'un personnage qui parle comme cela, que nous connaissons tous (même moi, c'est dire), et qui trône même près d'un nouveau serveur de Macgeneration
Messages : 1959 | De : l'autre côté du miroir | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:55    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:
une astuce?

non...

Mmfmfpmmmmmffmfppp fmmmmm ppmmpppffmpmmpp, mppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm fmmmpppffppfpppfmp mmpmffmppppp mfmmmmpffmpméfmm!!

mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

Sujet : pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:45    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:51    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

ppmmpppffmpmmpp, pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm ppffmfmmppmfmffé mpmmpp mmpmmmpmfmmmffmmpppff!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:54    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf fmpmpp pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp mmmpmfpmfmpppff ppmppfppp mfmmmmpffçppfppp, pfmppffmfpff mmfmpppmfmmm fmpfmf mpmmppfpmpffmmmfmm ppmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmffpf "ppmmmmpppmfmmpp ppmppfmff, mmpppfmfffmm ppmppfmff" mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp mmpmffmmppmfmpp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmpp fmmmmmmffpppfmpmpp Mmmpmfmffmmfmpp fmpmpp pfmmmmpffmpmppfppppppmpp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:04    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mpméfmmppfpmfé pmmmpp mmfmfpmpppffmmfmfpmpp fmfppp mmfmfpmmmfmp fmmppffmfpffmffmmmpppfmp ppmppfpppfmmmppmffmfmpppmppfmfpff, mmmfmfpffmffmppffp-fpmppffmffmm pmfmmm mfmmpppppfmpmffpmfpmfmppfmmfmmmpp mpmmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffpmmffpff fmfppp fmpmfpé?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:59    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff mmm mpmmpp mfmpffmmmpppmpmfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 11:45    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm pfmppféfmmmffmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmpppfppp mpmppfppmmmmmffpppmpp mpmmpp pfmpffémpmmffpmfmppmmffmpmffppfppp

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 12:32    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mmm pfmppfmppfmmmffmmm mpp mmm mmfppfppmmppmpmmffmmm mpmmpp mpmmppfmffmm mmfppfppmppmmpp ppfppp mpmmfffmp mppppp pfmppfpfffmpfmfmfmmmmmfffmm!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le terrible
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:30    Profil de le terrible   E-mail le terrible   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......

--------------------
Soyons fous mais restons class!

Vive le 01 style et vive macG

Écrivez-moi un mail perso si vous voulez être menbre du 01 style.....
C'est bien d'avoir du monde!
Messages : 110 | De : un iBook posé sur un performa | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:41    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pmm'mmmmffppmmpp pmfmmm mmpmppmmmfmffmpé mpmmpp pmf'mffmfmpppppfpffmmmpppmmfmpp, çmmm pffmpppppmpm pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm mffpppfmpépmfpmfmffmfmmpppppfmpfmm

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:41    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mppfmp ppmppfmff, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm

Pppmmmppp ppmmmmmfffmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfppfmff mmfmmm mmmpmfppfpfffmm!!
Messages : 999 | De : loin de moi... | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:43    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pfmmmmfmm mfmpffmmmfpmmpp, fmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf mppfmm pmfà, mmf'mppfmmfmp pmfmpp pfmpffmffpppmmfmffpfmmmmpmf.
mmfmpp pfpfmfmff mmfppfppmpfmfmpmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm ppmmppppmmmppffmppfmm mpfmmmfmmfmmmpp mfpppfppppppmppfmfpff à mmfmppfmpfmpmpp pfféfmmfmfpffmppmmffmpmffppfppp

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Virgul'
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:03    Profil de Virgul'   E-mail Virgul'   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Ppmppfmff, pfpmpm pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm fpmppfmffpff pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff, mmf'mppfmmfmp mmfmfpppfmmfppfpmfmmmfmp mmfmfpmmmfmfmpm mppfmp mmpmppmffmfmpppmppfmp !!!

--------------------
Just do Virgul'
Messages : 129 | De : L'ENET | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Manon qui dit non
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:21    Profil de Manon qui dit non   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Manon qui dit non   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpefppmfepmfpmf pmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfp mfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemf pemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpe et si je devais zen dirempf unpfm peufpusmmmp :
pfmpeNONNONETNON !!!

[!][désolé, j'édite je n'ai pas un écran 22", de surcroit ton traducteur doit être en panne, je n'ai rien compris! alèm][!]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Xav']

--------------------
Manon qui dit non :
Le 17
Sur anim Flash&gt;NOUVEAU Manon player : Manon Music!!!!!!
Enfin le lien du labyrinthe marche !!!...
Art like love hurts
NOW.
W.Van Kempen
La Galerie de Manon. http://manonquiditnon.free.fr 
Messages : 324 | De : Non | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:56    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le terrible:
Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......

C'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU N'AS PAS DE TRADUCTEUR ET QUE TU NE COMPRENDS RIEN QU'IL FAUT CRACHER DESSUS!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:59    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !

mmpppffmfmpfmpfmff?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:00    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mppfmp ppmmppfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm mpmmpp pfmppfpffmmf pfmmmmpppéfmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmmmpppmpm?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
bateman
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:22    Profil de bateman   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail bateman   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).

--------------------
Loyal Fans
----------------------
Powerbook owner
Messages : 643 | De : sud de la France | Enregistré le : Mai 2000  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:29    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:
Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).

hé bien, cherchez ailleurs car nous avons une vraie discussion et nous nous permettons même certaines choses puisque la majorité ne peut nous comprendre

d'ailleurs, sous 9 c'est galère tandis que sous X c'est même répertorié sur Versiontracker!

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
zarathoustra
Membre d'élite

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:46    Profil de zarathoustra   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail zarathoustra   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Et cela marche même sur mon PC, au travail (oh, l'hérétique).

mpmèfmm pfpfmfmpp pmf'ppfppp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm, ppfppp fmm'épppmpppfffpmmpp. fpmppfmffpmfà pfpfmfmpppmfpfpfmfmpp mmfmfpppffmmmpp à ppmémpmmfffmpmpppff
mppfmp mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmppfpppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm ?
Messages : 1959 | De : l'autre côté du miroir | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
bateman
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:50    Profil de bateman   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail bateman   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant je trouve pas...

mmfppfpppmpf sur version tracker et rien trouvé..........


une astuce?

--------------------
Loyal Fans
----------------------
Powerbook owner
Messages : 643 | De : sud de la France | Enregistré le : Mai 2000  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:53    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mmmpmfèppm, fmpfmf pfmmppfmffpf pfféémpmmfffmpmpppff pmfmpp ppmmppfmmfmmmmmmfmmpp mpmmpp Ppmmmmpppppfppp?? Pfmmmmpffmmfmpppfpfmfmpp pfmppffmfpff fmfppp 15 pfmppffmfmmfmpp, mmf'mppfmmfmp mpppppmmfppfpffmpp fmppffppfpfm mfmpffmmmpppmpm Messages : 999 | De : loin de moi... | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
zarathoustra
Membre d'élite

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:53    Profil de zarathoustra   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail zarathoustra   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:

une astuce?

Il faut chercher du côté d'un personnage qui parle comme cela, que nous connaissons tous (même moi, c'est dire), et qui trône même près d'un nouveau serveur de Macgeneration
Messages : 1959 | De : l'autre côté du miroir | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:55    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:
une astuce?

non...

Mmfmfpmmmmmffmfppp fmmmmm ppmmpppffmpmmpp, mppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm fmmmpppffppfpppfmp mmpmffmppppp mfmmmmpffmpméfmm!!

mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*Sujet : pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp - ffpppfppmmmpmf
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:45    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:51    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Mmmpfmpffèfmm fmfpppmpp mpfppffmfpmfmpp mpm'mppfpfpfmépffmffmpppppmmfmpp "mpfpffmmmppppmpmpppppfmmfmpmppmffpppmffmppppppppmpp" pmfmmm mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mpmmpp pmfmmm mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpmpp mppfmmfmp mpmmpp pffmppfmpppffmfpff !
Mpfpffèpffmppfmm mpmmpp fmmmmmpppmfm, pffmppppppppmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmmmpmmpp pppppffmm mmfmpppppmpmpffmppfmm !!!

ppmmpppffmpmmpp, pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm ppffmfmmppmfmffé mpmmpp mmpmmmpmfmmmffmmpppff!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 09:54    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf fmpmpp pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp mmmpmfpmfmpppff ppmppfppp mfmmmmpffçppfppp, pfmppffmfpff mmfmpppmfmmm fmpfmf mpmmppfpmpffmmmfmm ppmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmffpf "ppmmmmpppmfmmpp ppmppfmff, mmpppfmfffmm ppmppfmff" mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp mmpmffmmppmfmpp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmpp fmmmmmmffpppfmpmpp Mmmpmfmffmmfmpp fmpmpp pfmmmmpffmpmppfppppppmpp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:04    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mpméfmmppfpmfé pmmmpp mmfmfpmpppffmmfmfpmpp fmfppp mmfmfpmmmfmp fmmppffmfpffmffmmmpppfmp ppmppfpppfmmmppmffmfmpppmppfmfpff, mmmfmfpffmffmppffp-fpmppffmffmm pmfmmm mfmmpppppfmpmffpmfpmfmppfmmfmmmpp mpmmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppfffpmmffpff fmfppp fmpmfpé?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 10:59    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
Fmfppp Fmp, ppmmmmmfffmm mffpmf ppp'ffm mmm pfmmmmfmm mpmmpp Fmp mpmmmmpppfmm Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff !

Mmfmmmmfppfmmpppmfmffmpppff mmm mpmmpp mfmpffmmmpppmpmfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 11:45    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm pfmppféfmmmffmpp ppp'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmpppfppp mpmppfppmmmmmffpppmpp mpmmpp pfmpffémpmmffpmfmppmmffmpmffppfppp

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 12:32    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mmm pfmppfmppfmmmffmmm mpp mmm mmfppfppmmppmpmmffmmm mpmmpp mpmmppfmffmm mmfppfppmppmmpp ppfppp mpmmfffmp mppppp pfmppfpfffmpfmfmfmmmmmfffmm!!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le terrible
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:30    Profil de le terrible   E-mail le terrible   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......

--------------------
Soyons fous mais restons class!

Vive le 01 style et vive macG

Écrivez-moi un mail perso si vous voulez être menbre du 01 style.....
C'est bien d'avoir du monde!
Messages : 110 | De : un iBook posé sur un performa | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:41    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pmm'mmmmffppmmpp pmfmmm mmpmppmmmfmffmpé mpmmpp pmf'mffmfmpppppfpffmmmpppmmfmpp, çmmm pffmpppppmpm pmfmppfmm mmmfmffmppffmppfmm mffpppfmpépmfpmfmffmfmmpppppfmpfmm

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:41    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mppfmp ppmppfmff, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mppppp pffmppfmpmmmpffmpm

Pppmmmppp ppmmmmmfffmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfppfmff mmfmmm mmmpmfppfpfffmm!!
Messages : 999 | De : loin de moi... | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 13:43    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pfmmmmfmm mfmpffmmmfpmmpp, fmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf mppfmm pmfà, mmf'mppfmmfmp pmfmpp pfmpffmffpppmmfmffpfmmmmpmf.
mmfmpp pfpfmfmff mmfppfppmpfmfmpmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm ppmmppppmmmppffmppfmm mpfmmmfmmfmmmpp mfpppfppppppmppfmfpff à mmfmppfmpfmpmpp pfféfmmfmfpffmppmmffmpmffppfppp

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Virgul'
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:03    Profil de Virgul'   E-mail Virgul'   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Ppmppfmff, pfpmpm pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm fpmppfmffpff pmfmpp mmfmfpmmmpfmmpppmfmffmpppff, mmf'mppfmmfmp mmfmfpppfmmfppfpmfmmmfmp mmfmfpmmmfmfmpm mppfmp mmpmppmffmfmpppmppfmp !!!

--------------------
Just do Virgul'
Messages : 129 | De : L'ENET | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
le chapelier fou
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:14    Profil de le chapelier fou   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail le chapelier fou   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !

--------------------

    * Défibrilateur à moquette
    * Pourfendeur de Caribou
    * rammasse-miettes interstéllaire
    * mpmémmfmmmmmpppffmmfmmmppfmfpff mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmfmpfmm
    * Membre de la confrérie "Tortures & Tartiflettes"

Messages : 314 | De : pays des merveilles &lt; | Enregistré le : Oct 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Manon qui dit non
Membre

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:21    Profil de Manon qui dit non   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Manon qui dit non   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant pmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpefppmfepmfpmf pmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfp mfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemf pemfpepmfepmfpmfpmfpmfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpemfpe et si je devais zen dirempf unpfm peufpusmmmp :
pfmpeNONNONETNON !!!

[!][désolé, j'édite je n'ai pas un écran 22", de surcroit ton traducteur doit être en panne, je n'ai rien compris! alèm][!]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Xav']

--------------------
Manon qui dit non :
Le 17
Sur anim Flash&gt;NOUVEAU Manon player : Manon Music!!!!!!
Enfin le lien du labyrinthe marche !!!...
Art like love hurts
NOW.
W.Van Kempen
La Galerie de Manon. http://manonquiditnon.free.fr 
Messages : 324 | De : Non | Enregistré le : Avr 2002  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:56    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le terrible:
Vous croyez pas que ça peut durer longtemps!

Et encore merci au chapelier débile d'avoir lancé un sujet si interressant.

Enfin,si vous vous comprenez......

C'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU N'AS PAS DE TRADUCTEUR ET QUE TU NE COMPRENDS RIEN QU'IL FAUT CRACHER DESSUS!

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 14:59    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
fmpfmf pmf'mmmfmm mpmmfffmp !

mmpppffmfmpfmpfmff?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:00    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant mppfmp ppmmppfmm pfmmffmppmpmfmm mpmmpp pfmppfpffmmf pfmmmmpppéfmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmppffmfpff pfpfmfmmmpppmpm?

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
bateman
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:22    Profil de bateman   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail bateman   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).

--------------------
Loyal Fans
----------------------
Powerbook owner
Messages : 643 | De : sud de la France | Enregistré le : Mai 2000  |  IP : enregistrée
alèm
Modérateur

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:29    Profil de alèm   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail alèm   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:
Alèm, nous savons tous que tu repasseras la barre des 6000 posts ce week-end.

ne sois pas inquiet.

sinon sur altavista y'a pas la possibilité de traduire du mmfppfpppmpf vers le français (ou suisse).

hé bien, cherchez ailleurs car nous avons une vraie discussion et nous nous permettons même certaines choses puisque la majorité ne peut nous comprendre

d'ailleurs, sous 9 c'est galère tandis que sous X c'est même répertorié sur Versiontracker!

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

--------------------
vieux toubien - apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille

un modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un posteur.
Messages : 6449 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
zarathoustra
Membre d'élite

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:46    Profil de zarathoustra   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail zarathoustra   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Et cela marche même sur mon PC, au travail (oh, l'hérétique).

mpmèfmm pfpfmfmpp pmf'ppfppp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm, ppfppp fmm'épppmpppfffpmmpp. fpmppfmffpmfà pfpfmfmpppmfpfpfmfmpp mmfmfpppffmmmpp à ppmémpmmfffmpmpppff
mppfmp mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmppfpppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm ?
Messages : 1959 | De : l'autre côté du miroir | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
bateman
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:50    Profil de bateman   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail bateman   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant je trouve pas...

mmfppfpppmpf sur version tracker et rien trouvé..........


une astuce?

--------------------
Loyal Fans
----------------------
Powerbook owner
Messages : 643 | De : sud de la France | Enregistré le : Mai 2000  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:53    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant Mmmpmfèppm, fmpfmf pfmmppfmffpf pfféémpmmfffmpmpppff pmfmpp ppmmppfmmfmmmmmmfmmpp mpmmpp Ppmmmmpppppfppp?? Pfmmmmpffmmfmpppfpfmfmpp pfmppffmfpff fmfppp 15 pfmppffmfmmfmpp, mmf'mppfmmfmp mpppppmmfppfpffmpp fmppffppfpfm mfmpffmmmpppmpm Messages : 999 | De : loin de moi... | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
zarathoustra
Membre d'élite

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:53    Profil de zarathoustra   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail zarathoustra   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:

une astuce?

Il faut chercher du côté d'un personnage qui parle comme cela, que nous connaissons tous (même moi, c'est dire), et qui trône même près d'un nouveau serveur de Macgeneration
Messages : 1959 | De : l'autre côté du miroir | Enregistré le : Sep 2001  |  IP : enregistrée
Yann-Bleiz
Habitué

posté le 23 mai 2002 à 15:55    Profil de Yann-Bleiz   Site Web de l'auteur   E-mail Yann-Bleiz   Envoyer un nouveau message privé   Editer / effacer le message   Répondre en citant
quoteosté à l'origine par bateman:
une astuce?

non...

Mmfmfpmmmmmffmfppp fmmmmm ppmmpppffmpmmpp, mppfmp pmfmppfmm pfmmmmpfmmffpmfpmfppfpppfmm fmmmpppffppfpppfmp mmpmffmppppp mfmmmmpffmpméfmm!!

mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------

